# Stolen Car Corsa VXR Nurburgring Edition



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi chaps

Heads up for you all, a white Vauxhall Corsa VXR Nurburgring edition was stolen last night!

It had number plate M4 BRG on and is the car below before private reg transfer!



Please keep your eyes peeled! I will update thread when I know location it was stolen from, however probably quite a pointless fact at this moment in time!
*
Car stolen from Stotfold Hertfordshire!*


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

keeping an eye out mate:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Was stolen Near stotfold, Hertforshire guys


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Jesus . what the hell is happening with these cars getting stolen


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I know, getting more common!

Hestill has both sets of keys also so not driven off the property either


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Scumbags.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

sjk said:


> Jesus . what the hell is happening with these cars getting stolen


Just what I thought, bad times


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Seems cars are getting stolen just as easily as the 80s and 90s . Criminals always seem to be 1 step ahead . *******s


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Any news mate


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

How was the car stolen if the owner had keys? Feel sorry for him.


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just looking through eBay and found this don't know if it is that one though as i can't see what wheels etc you're one has

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VAUXHALL-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4d1b7153fc


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

^ thats strange. There breaking a almost brand new car??


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Doesn't appear damaged in any way going by the interior shot. !!!!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmm blown lump or a sto/rec
But if it was a blown lump surely cheaper to put new in
If sto/rec why break it?? It doesnt look damaged.
Admittedly we cant see off side so it may have been stacked but the roof hasnt gone so it would be repairable surely??

WIERD to say the least


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

also no piks front or back which could show number plate........ very strange

wheels do look the same, can just see theres a few spokes on the piks in first post


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

this is strange same 
when was this listed?
someone should have a look at it!!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

AllenF, doesn't appear to be any driver-side damage looking at the interior shot, all windows are there and no nasty signs on the interior panels.
alexharvey, hopefully the cops should have a look. 
How does the location it was stolen in compare to where the ebay location is?


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks to be around 120 miles looking at google maps, something deffo looks dodgy with that listing


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

This is common on all euro brands... the eastern european dealerships issue keys based on vin numbers they then (the thieves) just come along and drive it away. Its happened in east anglia allot recently, my mate lost his q7 then 6months later they came back for his s5! He caught them one early morning writing down the vin off the dash apparently... assholes.


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

wind deflectors is the only difference in the pictures i think


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

To much of a coincidence to me this car and guy needs investigating.SJ.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The ebay auction started before the car was stolen.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance Kerr, I'm not very ebay savvy. How can you tell when an auction started?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

chisai said:


> Excuse my ignorance Kerr, I'm not very ebay savvy. How can you tell when an auction started?


If you click on bidding activity it shows the listing started on April 8th.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Kerr for clearing that up!

No news as of yet, apparently insurance pay out doesn't cover enough to purchase another Corsa!

Makes you wonder why we bother insuring cars!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> Was stolen Near stotfold, Hertforshire guys


I live not far away, will keep my eyes open but i suspect that car has been turned around already.

Ignore me, missed the post about ebay.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

cars now classed as stolen not recovered. Not coming back by the looks of it


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

B17BLG said:


> cars now classed as stolen not recovered. Not coming back by the looks of it


5-0 not spending any time looking for it then. Too much paper work.

Just declare a total loss let the insurance deal with it.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

sjk said:


> 5-0 not spending any time looking for it then. Too much paper work.
> 
> Just declare a total loss let the insurance deal with it.


Pretty much


----------

